# Topics > Smart home >  Connected Home Project Contest

## Airicist

makezine.com/connected-home-project-contest

----------


## Airicist

Your Connected Home Contest

 Published on Feb 3, 2014




> Today MAKE kicks off a week of projects, news, articles, and inspiration all about the "connected home," how the Internet of Things and smart appliances are connecting us in new ways to where we live, eat, and sleep. We'll also be running a contest for the best connected home project.

----------

